# My Dear, Rusate



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem dedicated to my long time, friend, lover and dentist of many years. 

Rusate, years and seasons pass 
as tides of emotions burst against us 
remaining as one oh, dear lady 
of youthful rage almost childlike
in thee though age of ye exceed 
the double score 

Rusete, never will it deteriorate 
from body which be not cache 
for thee but mine to cherish 
in acts of carnality ever ignorant 
to frugal ways of less generous 
splurging not all in flesh 

Rusate, ye be foremost woman always 
so true in all threads of thine sexuality 
excluding not fine silks on legs grandeur 
in stocking black nor satin cover to rose 
of delicacy drenched in moisture of perfume 
scented from thine ecstasy 

Rusate, ye be not mine wife yet thou serveth 
me as society to all places as same for it be 
at our opera where I exhibit ye in long attires 
fit but soirée’s affair while lust be all in delight
while night air be about


----------

